# Lionel 81004 g scale electric north pole set,need brushes



## fishinal (Dec 3, 2013)

hi
I have this exact set and the engine is in need of brushes and springs.. I bought this at a yard sale and the man told me it needs these 2 items.. I called lionel and they don't make them.. can anyone tell me where I can find these..http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-8100...rgF2DTvQBw%2FTb%2BW5k%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc thanks


----------

